# RMU at UCLH, London



## bali08 (Mar 10, 2010)

has anyone had ICSI treatment 
at RMU, london and how did they find it ? i cant find their success rates anywhere and it looks like I am getting referred to them
Help please?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Bali 

Have you tried the HFEA website for this info? 
Someone else may pop along to offer some advice too though 
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility.html

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------

